

Ask HN:  Is this a bug in HN? - kdsudac

A headline on HN caught my attention:  	"Python / Django hackers needed to fix healthcare (drchrono.com)" so I clicked on it and saw a semi-spammy cheesy recruiting pitch.<p>Went to comment on the post on HN, but there is no ability to flag or comment.  Is this a bug?<p>Screenshot:  http://i.imgur.com/3MddY0J.png<p>(Item #11)
======
xijuan
As far as I have noticed so far, none of those job postings have comment or
flag options.

------
27182818284
No, it is a job posting from a YC company. See the
<https://news.ycombinator.com/jobs> link at the top of HN under "jobs"

------
munimkazia
Job postings, especially from YC companies, aren't considered spam on HN.

~~~
brudgers
More accurately: Job postings - except from YC companies or in the monthly
"Who is Hiring" tread - are considered spam on HN.

